# New member from mid-Texas cosst



## jdodson27 (Dec 9, 2021)

Greetings from Rockport, Texas. I have been fly fishing the Bays in this area from a Stand Up Paddleboard for years, but would like to expand the range of water I can cover, so I'm looking into the microskiff options.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Lots of members from TX on here and no shortage of suggestions. A skiff will definitely expand your options.


----------



## jdodson27 (Dec 9, 2021)

Zika, Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Rockport here, too. As I’m sure you already know, there is a wide range of water here from the super skinny creeks and back lakes to big bays, jetties and beachfront. So lots of boats could be “best” depending on the type and variety of fishing you want to do and budget. There’s so much more choice now then there was even 10 years ago.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome! Let us know if you narrow it down to a couple choices. There are some great ones. I’m still searching…


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Howdy fellow Texan!


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Howdy from up the Coast.


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------

